# First tank Journal: 10g Hagen Ada



## ah_Dan (Jul 25, 2010)

My first tank journal to share before taken down for rescape.

Tank: Hagen 10g + ADA Amazonia 
Lighting: Cree LED
Plants: Hemianthus Callitrichoides cuba + Blyxa japonica + Hair Grass + Flame Moss + unknown plants as background
Livestocks: Otocinlus sp + Amano shrimp + Malaysian Trumpet snails


































Initial Setup


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Thats beautiful, haha why cant I do that :/ lol what substrate was that?


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

wow nice setup!


----------



## kam yiu (Apr 27, 2010)

it's is very nice set up and i like cree Led.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice indeed . Very simple and natural hardscape and aquascape. I wish I could keep it simple as you have done ! 

Are you going to add a school of some small fish as well? I would suggest some Pseudomugil gertrudae, Pseudomugil furcatus, Boraras brigittae, or something along those lines for some contrast and a splash of colour.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice set-up....great job!


----------



## Lan (Apr 5, 2011)

I love your setup!


----------



## ah_Dan (Jul 25, 2010)

thanks for all the comments



CRS Fan said:


> Very nice indeed . Very simple and natural hardscape and aquascape. I wish I could keep it simple as you have done !
> 
> Are you going to add a school of some small fish as well? I would suggest some Pseudomugil gertrudae, Pseudomugil furcatus, Boraras brigittae, or something along those lines for some contrast and a splash of colour.
> 
> ...


I would love to get some fish in there, but have no luck with them because they keep jumping out. I try to keep my parameter stable. I run CO2 24/7 at about 1 bubble every 4 sec, keeping ph at 6.6 -6.8 night and day. Every thing jump out in there except my oto fish and amano shrimp


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful tank. And beautiful pics. Humbling. (Or pehaps "depressing" is a better word )


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I really like your planted tank and your led lighting. Do you have any more information you can share about your lighting setup. I would like to implement led (cree) lighting like this in my 22 gallon long shrimp tank.

cheers


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

ah dan. your tank looks immaculate. 
quite the vista. do you sit there and stare at it often? i was staring at the first pic for a full minute! nice tank and nice pictures. look forward to more pictures


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the clean and lush look, Are you dosing ferts?

How long are you running the lights and how many watts are you running?


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

wow, what a nice set up! love it


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Great looking setup. Very clean and natural looking!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

well done!


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

love this tank and this is the tank that has given me motivation to get my own plant tank!!


----------



## saltwaterfish (Mar 7, 2011)

well, very beautiful setup, cree LED are good quality ?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

A beautiful tank!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Pretty and peaceful tank ya got!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice looking set up.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

thats one great tank... beautiful aquascaping... dan, where did you get your substrate if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

i want to see the rescape!


----------

